# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi > Nhà hàng >  Tuần lễ giảm giá tại quán Nông Dân cơ sở 2  - Nhà hàng Hà Nội

## hangnt

*Mừng dịp khai trương cơ sở mới, quán Nông Dân giảm 10% giá trị hóa đơn cho tất cả khách hàng từ ngày 29/2/2012 đến hết ngày 6/3/2012.*

Xin quý khách lưu ý, chương trình khuyến mại trên chỉ áp dụng đối với khách đến ăn tại cơ sở 2 (số 86, ngõ 203, Hoàng Quốc Việt), không áp dụng đối với khách ăn tại cơ sở 1 (số 5, ngõ 495, Nguyễn Trãi) và khách gọi món đem về.



Hình ảnh cơ sở mới quán Nông Dân
Khách quen đều biết cùng với nhiều món ngon lạ như nem nướng Nha Trang, gỏi cuốn Nam Bộ, chạo, bánh xèo miền Tây, dê núi Ninh Bình…thì phong cách quê mùa và bài trí dân dã đã góp phần làm nên thương hiệu quán Nông Dân độc đáo.

Quán Nông Dân được biết đến như một phát hiện thú vị của làng ẩm thực Hà Nội, nơi luôn cố gắng đưa về Hà thành những phong vị miền xa trên khắp các nẻo đường Nam Bắc. Vốn là quán Nem nướng Nha Trang tại 202 Hàng Bông rồi chuyển về đường Nguyễn Trãi từ đầu năm 2011, nay quán tiếp tục mở thêm cơ sở mới tại quận Cầu Giấy.

Nem nướng Nha Trang - món “tủ” của quán, không chỉ là nem Nha Trang chính gốc, mà còn là nem của nhà nghệ nhân Đặng Văn Quyên danh tiếng nhất Nha Trang. Nguyên liệu được đóng thùng lạnh, chuyển thẳng từ nhà anh Quyên ra và được bảo quản theo một quy trình nghiêm ngặt để đảm bảo giữ nguyên hương vị gốc.

Bánh xèo, gỏi cuốn miền Tây mang hương vị sông nước Nam Bộ được làm bởi đầu bếp chính gốc Đồng Tháp.

Dê áp chảo và nhiều món dê khác được chế biến từ thịt dê núi Ninh Bình thứ thiệt mà người sành ăn sẽ nhận thấy ngay sự khác biệt với thịt dê cỏ thường gặp ở vị đậm tự nhiên mà không loại gia vị nào thay thế được.

Nhiều món ăn khác cùng không gian thoáng mát, yên tĩnh góp phần làm bữa ăn của thực khách trở thành lựa chọn thú vị khó quên.

*Vài hình ảnh về những “phong vị miền xa” của quán:*








*Quán Nông dân (cơ sở 2): 86, ngõ 203, Hoàng Quốc Việt, Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội*

_Giờ mở cửa: 10h đến 22h

Điện thoại: 0912.056.940 – 0988.358.635

Website: Quánnôngdân.vn - Nem nướng Nha Trang - Món ngon dân dã._

>> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán Nông dân (cơ sở 2)*



Cùng khám phá *các nhà hàng ở Hà Nội*- *cac nha hang o Ha Noi*

----------

